# Fruit flies in the dark?



## blueta (Jun 28, 2008)

I was wondering if one could culture fruit flies in the dark, like a closet? I have cats and they are always going after the cultures and my wife doesn't particularly enjoy the idea of keeping them out in the open. I'm pretty sure the answer is "no", but maybe I can get one of those battery powered lights. Or do FF's have to be in regular bright lights?


----------



## Carinya (Apr 26, 2008)

I would like to know this as well.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 30, 2008)

i keep mine in the stand under my tank, the side is cut out so there is a little bit of ambient light getting in, but i dont see why they would need light. i would guess yes, but i could be wrong.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

last 3 yrs i kept mine in the closet with np in production only light is when i open the door.its a lot easier on people if there out of sight.
craig 
ps drawf white woodlice in there 2 
springtails on top of racks for extra heat


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

I keep mine in my viv stand in the dark with no problem.In the dark,the cultures are more suceptalble to mold/mites.


----------



## Greg (Dec 25, 2007)

This is an interesting topic for me as well because I also have three Felis domesticus (kitties). I don't see why it would not work because most insects do not need light for development, and for flies it could actually be beneficial in their development. Think about all the times you cleaned your garage or yard, you would always find the maggots clustered off in a dark corner or under a piece of cardboard. I would probably recommend an experimental approach, that is take half of your cultures and leave them out as you have been doing and take the other half and put them in the closet or some other dark place. Then a week or two later check them both out see if one batch is doing particularly better. If you try this I would be interested to know your results. :?:


----------



## Brock (Jun 29, 2007)

Each culture, in my experience, is different.

I've kept them in both. I find there's not too much of a difference, not any notable difference anyway. The darker room is a few degrees colder though, so it just takes longer, but the yields are usually similar.


----------



## blueta (Jun 28, 2008)

Sounds good to me. I'll try keeping them in the stand. I'll also set up a different one and put it in the light. But like what was posted, probably have the same results. Thanks for the help.


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

I have always kept mine in a heated drawer of my dresser. I always have more than enough.


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

hydie maggots from the dark room , no excelsior in these cause i got lazy but turn out well the frogs are crazy about maggots.
craig


----------



## blueta (Jun 28, 2008)

^^^ Well I guess that's proof enough.


----------



## Brock (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey Craig what kinda mix you using?

And how do you get the maggots out?


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

same mix i posted on canadart brock , i used a long plastic spoon and pelled about 2 cups worth off the sides of 2 jars, with out the exclesor these would have produced to much to fast anyway , i added more media on top of them after i scooped them out , gotta get off my ass and order some exclsior 
craig


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

in my experience, flies are more productive when I keep them on a timed photoperiod. 

You can just let the cultures get room lighting, but as long as they can tell the time of day (drosophila have circadian rhythms according to Dave of EDS flymeat), they produce better. 

I have a fruit fly cabinet and I always get healthier, longer lasting cultures when I put a light in there that's on the same timer as the frogs. Also, it keeps mites away.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i also find better results with light. i suggest getting some of those rubbermaid drawers that still have lots of ventilation, are clear, and hold your cultures. in the dark, i found les production, more mold, and more mite issues. with the clear drawers they get light an also are away from any other animals you may have that could pose an issue. Hope this helps  kristy


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Light isn't necessary. A lot of people use dark cabinets & closets for fruit flies.


----------

